# Anyone used unitypeptide?



## jmorrison (Aug 22, 2010)

I know they are a sponsor, but I can't find any info on them.  No reviews or anything.  I usually use CEM for everything, but their prices are a little steep on what I am needing.

Hook me up poop-stabbers!  I NEEDS CHEMS!


----------



## 1mudman (Aug 31, 2010)

GTG, service and products are excellent!  I just hate the pump thing on the top.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jmorrison, you read my mind.  Noticed they have great pricing on something that I have my eye on.


----------

